# Can't say I do anything halfa**



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy (Jul 25, 2014)

I found a 75 gallon entire setup near me on craigslist that I am getting tomorrow. Zoidberg is going in the 75 and I am also going to set up the 55 on Friday because.......I'm adopting 4 more fish. The guy doesn't even know what they are....Boooo... He said "a bottom feeder, a guamy, and two other fish." Does anyone have any idea what he is calling a "Guamy"??? I asked google and it didn't know. I am getting saltwater fish when I search images and it is a freshwater tank..... I'm puzzled. SUPER EXCITED to get Zoidberg into the 75!!!!

Funny thing: Hubby was thinking of where we are going to put the 30 gallon tank after we put the 75 where it is now... He suggested something many of you will find as crazy as I did (in an I love him but that's never gonna happen kinda way). He actually proposed that I move my bettas :shock:!!!!:-? Nope. They stay on my desk.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Photos help id fish but fish guess is they mean some sort of gourami which is a relative to the betta, a labyrinth lunged fish (able to breath air from the surface). There are several species with different needs, sizes, and temperaments. Giant gourami are monsters that will need .. Probably over 600g long easily (hope it's not that, they get big enough to eat pretty much anyone you put in the tank with it). Then there are the common small dwarf gourami andwho's males are very much like betta males but should get a 15g minimum, and honey gourami which are calm enough to keep in groups/harems. There are pearl, kissing, few chocolates... Blue , yellow, opal, 3 spot.. Tank size varies but 55g+ is good start size, some of the last ones can be kept in groups (pearl I think is the most docile gourami species along with honey)...And I'm probably boring you I'll stop rambling.

Bottom feeder is most likely a pleco but there are plent of lower level dweller fish so again photo will help I'd. Hopefully it's not a pleco as most commonly sd species get 18-24 inches and should have 200g+ tanks (monster poop machines- need a ton of gallons to offset thier bioload).


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy (Jul 25, 2014)

You weren't boring me at all. I figured it was a spelling error on his part. I'll get pics up for identification sometime probably...Friday.. Tomorrow is going to be a busy day breaking down the tank moving the fish and then setting the tank back up when I get home. I think I am going to go ahead and grab the 55 from my dads tomorrow too. I am hoping that I will get a good set of fish in the 30 with my Firemouth Lela. My Salvani Hermes is super docile, even submissive, right now but since he is feeling better and Zoidberg (the bully) is moving out I'm going to have to watch his temperament as I have read they can be quite aggressive. I have several other feelers out on 100-120 gallon tanks *ponders rearranging the living room*... Hopefully I am not walking into another batch of sick fish, but if I do then I will be nursing more fish. Not too terrible of a job for me. I find fish care very rewarding and I am a sucker for unwanted pets. I can not understand how people have these fish and they think of them as dispensable decorations more than live critters with personalities and specific needs.. I have got to get new pictures up of the HITH. Zoidberg is looking great! Hermes is kinda hard to see since he hides a lot but Ill get a good look at him tomorrow. Thank you so much I am sure that gourami is what he meant.


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy (Jul 25, 2014)

My 4 new fish: 
Pink kissing gourami 6-7"
Breeding pair of blue gourami 5"
Pelco 12"

In the 75:
Zoidberg the Oscar 
The Professor (pelco)

In the 30:
Lela the Firemouth
Hermies the Salvani
Casnova the Kissing gourami
AND for the moment the 2 blue gourami Dean and Sam. I know it's not optimal, Lela was pretty pissed at first ((I got to see the Firemouth aggression display)) but has now stopped picking on them. I am waiting on a text to get my 10 gallon from my dads so I can get them in there so he can build a nest and she can lay her eggs. 


From what I read and saw last night the Pink Kissing Gourami will be fine with the Salvani and the Firemouth especially since she is a bit bigger than them. What I am wondering now is how/who is going in the 55.... Any ideas on rearranging them? Also, my husband is dead set on getting a flock of parrot cichlids. How can I make him happy and keep the tanks and fish in good space-fish proportion?


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy (Jul 25, 2014)

So, no replies here had me thinking.... I know many of you are horrified that
1) I did not cycle the tanks first.
2) I did not quarantine anyone
3) and probably my stocking

I'd like to respond to these things. The 2 sets of fish I rescued were, quite literally, about to be thrown in the trash. I brought home set 1 (Oscar, Firemouth, and Salvini Cichlids) I brought water containers with me to add to their tanks so there wouldn't be a much stress on the fish. Turns out when we rinsed the tank it smelled like dead fish. I did however use about 9 gallons (in the 30 gallon tank) then Prime and Stress Coat to new water. I gave the fish 1 day to get settled then immediately started daily 50% water changes to get to livable non toxic water. I NEVER missed a wc! If any of you remember the problems I had getting 2.0's tank cycled, you'll remember that I was so on top of water changes that there was question to if I was cleaning too much. In that time I devowered information on Nitrogen Cycles, water chemistry, and signs of stress in fish. The first set had HITH which I spared no expense in getting treated and I must say they are looking totally amazing now. My Salvani has even begun to turn yellow very showy and beautiful. Then step two was getting the Oscar into a better (bigger) home. I had a 55 but was shooting for at least a 75 and while they were all being treated with Metronidazole the 30 worked great for a hospital tank. I found another set of fish (in a questionable craigslist deal :shock. I brought home 4 fish with the 75, 1 pelco, 1 Kissing Gourami, and a pair of blue gourami. The second dude had the tank broken down before I got there so I was unable (although I brought all the equipment) to save any of their original water... I really think this dude was hard up for drugs *hopes it was even his apartment*. Anyway.. I got home and began cleaning and filling the 75, again Prime and Stress coat and while I was doing the set up Casanova (Kissing Gourami) jumped out of his bucket and flopped around on the floor. After grabbing him and knowing the 30 gallon was clean and safe I swished him and put him in the 30 gallon which pissed of the Oscar so I quickly removed him and got him in the 75 along with The Professor (pelco a bit to big to fit in his mouth). Yesterday I added Lela (the FM) to the 75 to add life and to de-crowd the 30 gallon. The remaining fish in the 30 are the Kissing Gourami, the two blue gourami, and the Salvini who seem to be just fine together as the cichlid spends most of his time in the lower part of the tank redecorating the floor of the tank and the gourami hangout mid to top levels of the water. Yesterday I added sponges to each tanks filter. I tested the water in the 30 a bit ago and the levels have held from yesterday but the 75 was near toxic. As of today I will be testing water in both tanks 2xs a day, changing water as needed, and working on getting them cycled. See, I am at home as most of the time as most of my classes are online this semester. 

So, the point of this is that I have learned a great deal here and other places on the internet about how to care for fish and although I did go seeking the tanks the fish (especially the first set) were in dyer need of someone to invest some time and money into them to save them from death or the trash can. I myself would not recommend the course of action I took to everybody, but please know that I love these fish and I NEVER skimp on time, effort or money in making their health/happiness my top priority. My bettas are nice and comfy and on a schedule. Easy breezy. I actually LOVE fish maintenance. Water changes even large ones that take up a great deal of time make me feel good because I know that water quality is key to pretty much everything involving fish. 

My husband has also come around to having tanks all over our living room and is seeking a 120+ gal this time. No, I am not looking for more fish, but I guarantee that if I see someone getting rid of ANY tanks with fish in them at a ridiculously low cost, (leading me to believe that they don't care for or are bored of their fish) I will bring them home and do everything I can to improve their quality of life. 

Also, I have a listing up for donations to my fish rescue on craigslist and have already had two replies from people wanting to donate tanks to me! Which is pretty cool. 

:-D Ok. I am off my soapbox.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Sorry, somehow this post slipped by me. Wait, you rescued even more monsters?

I'm not horrified, these fish have a better shot now with you then they did in their previous situation. 

As far as stocking goes, I'm a bit overwhelmed at the moment by this undertaking, give me some time. 

I'd be willing to donate. I have some new cans of Omega One Cichlid food that is too big for my Bolivians and I'll even kick in a Petsmart or Petco gift card if you want to keep these guys well fed.

This isn't a Wal-mart betta "rescue", this is an entirely different undertaking. I totally understand the situation and your dedication. I just hope someday people who see these cute little oscars & plecos in the fish store realize how big they will eventually get and that the needs of fish this size is a requirement, not a suggestion.


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi Mike, maybe you can help me with this... My female gourami...looks like she has swallowed a golf ball. She was like that when I picked her up and now 4 days later she still hasn't eaten and today she is on the other side of the tank away from everyone... I'm pretty sure its dropsy... Should I euthanize now for the sake of the other 3 fish??? I've got Hermes, my kissing gourami, and the male blue gourami in there with her. She isn't pine coning yet but.....I cannot see waiting for her to show me more signs something is wrong with her internally.  Ideas?

Oh an yeah :-D I adopted more monsters! I have got to get a pic of Hermes up *is supposed to be doing homework* he has gone from a dull grey with slight color to brightly colored and...he's turning yellow!!! He is certainly a fish to be proud of. 

Food donations would be awesome! Getting them eating has proven a big challenge. The second set of monsters didn't even come with food, I've got an amazon order of 4 foods to hopefully get everyone eating well. Even the cichlids are finicky, the food they came with sucks and they do not eat it well. It looks like everyone wants different food.


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy (Jul 25, 2014)

This is the night of the transfer.








That IS a fish to be proud of  sorry its blurry....








Show offs! Look at the HITH!!! He is so much better.








Peekaboo Lela. She got a pimple on her lip I am watching but still what a cutie!


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

If the gourami is showing signs of dropsy I would isolate her immediately if you can. I know it's tough with all that you have going on right now and you might not have the space. Bump up the temperature to 84° and you can try an Epsom salt treatment to reduce any swelling. But if it is full blown dropsy you might be prolonging the inevitable. Kanaplex may work but if she's not eating the odds are against her. I would hate to see you jeopardize the other fish in the tank. It really might be best to euthanize.

If you are interested in the food PM me and I'll get it right out to you. I have oscar sized pellets, flakes and some color pellets all made by Omega One. I was going crazy trying everything possible to get these rams to eat. I thought the larger pellets would act like feeder blocks and keep my rummy nose tetras from eating everything. It didn't work out and now I'm stuck with all this food I'll never use.


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy (Jul 25, 2014)

Just an update on my rescued monster fish:

Zoidberg (the Oscar) He is loving the 75 gallon!!! We are having to do large water changes daily due to high nitrites and along with that we have began petting him. He still gets mad but he is coming around pretty quickly. His HITH is healing more and more. We couldn't be more pleased!!

Lela (Firemouth Cichlid) She is also in the 75 and enjoys making rock mountains around the bridge decoration. She flares out at the Pleco when ever he gets near her tiny mountains. She is in great shape and eating well.

The Professor (10.5" Pleco) He is happy doing his sucking thing. Zoidberg gets feisty sometimes and chases him but he quickly escapes and goes on about his duties. He is the most passive of the three in the 75. 

Hermes (Salvini Cichlid) He's a cave dweller in the 30 gallon. I have this tree trunk looking thing in the tank and the tank is right next to my chair. I hear rocks being spit at the glass and when I turn my head he is slowly backing into his tree trunk. His HITH seems to be filling in whereas Zoidberg's seems to be closing, but he is doing well. He's even began coloring up.

Casanova (7" Pink Kissing Gourami) Cass is great but I am having issues getting him to eat... I ordered some spiralina tablets, bloodworms and Spectrum community food to (hopefully) get the two gourami eating. He is beautiful and he has a great personality, just go to get him eating.... 

Dean (Blue Gourami) He is the last of the 3 in the 30 gallon. He is also not eating... He is smaller and I can tell he is loosing mass, that's why I ordered special stuff for the two gourami. He is a neat little fish. I say little he's about 5 inches. 

SIP Sam... I went ahead and euthanized her as she started acting funny and I could not see letting her get more sick.... I read that by the time you see signs of dropsy the fish is already in organ failure. It was quick and peaceful.. I hope the 2 gourami are not mourning her... Does this happen?

Any idea on things my gourami might eat would be much appreciated. Other than that things are going good. Lots of water changes!!! The 75 with soaring nitrite levels is no joke to clean:shock: The 30 gallons water parameters are pretty stable I am still doing 20-30 daily because the one food I can get Hermes to eat fogs up the water and Casanova seems to be extremely sensitive to thick water. 

Betta update:

2.0 is coming up on his one year birthday (at least one year with me). I keep his planted tank dark with IAE that I make weekly with his regular maintenance clean, and he loves it. He like to lurk back so I have to pay specific attention to him to get him to come to the front of the tank. He is getting old and his long fins look so heavy....I wish I could help him carry them. 

Mr. Marbles is growing and flowing. He is still not full grown. He is so beautiful!! He loves his planted tank and usually stays pretty close to the front of the tank (like he could hide with all those pretty colors) wh:shock:en I am at my desk. 

Shimmer is just the cutest little girl. She is pretty much solid steel blue but her ventral fins are bright red. She has grow so much her body is about an inch long now. When I got her she was not much larger than the baby bettas. She gets to eat twice a day which the boys are not to happy about, but we make it work:-D. The MGOPS tank is doing well. I think that I will use MGOPS with every planted tank from now on. The Aquisoil is just not a nutrient dense nor does look good over time as it gets on/over the cap.. The little balls just do not look natural. So yeah, as long as I have the time I'm a MGOPS fan for life!

There is my fish update! *maybe I need to start a journal* *maybe after graduation next month!!!!!!!*


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Great job on rescuing these fish and giving them a decent and loving home. Loving the Oscar and the salvini looks to be a female. Females are more colorful than males, have reddish orange bellies and a dark blotch in their dorsal fin.


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks. In this case it really is my pleasure. The Oscar is so much fun! He really does have a BIG personality. YAY, Lela is a girl! I was hoping she wasn't a he. I do however think Hermes is a girl:-?. I really am enjoying them and helping them feel better. I am not rehoming anyone, this is their forever home. There really is something wonderful about the ability of a fish to change the feel of an entire room.


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy (Jul 25, 2014)

Here are some more pictures:








Probably shoulda centered it more:/ You can see all 3 in this one.








That's Hermes from my chair in the living room.








Zoidberg and Lela. Cute pic.








My sweet sweet Casanova looking at me this morning.


Oh yeah, I added a second filter to the 75 on Monday.


----------



## OpalBones (Apr 10, 2014)

Your fish are beautiful and I'm loving the Futurama names.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Aww, cute monsters! They're looking a ton better. Good on you for taking such good care of them!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

DragonscaleStudyBuddy said:


> Thanks. In this case it really is my pleasure. The Oscar is so much fun! He really does have a BIG personality. YAY, Lela is a girl! I was hoping she wasn't a he. I do however think Hermes is a girl:-?. I really am enjoying them and helping them feel better. I am not rehoming anyone, this is their forever home. There really is something wonderful about the ability of a fish to change the feel of an entire room.


Hermes is the salvini, right? That's a female.I'm not sure on the Firemouth (Lela). Firemouths are hard to sex.


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks you guys! They are great! My hubby seems to be getting use to the idea of have a few BIG fish over stocking the tanks like our parents did when people didn't have access to the wealths of the internet. I'm writing down water chemistry for him to see how the water/water changes work. And he figured out a better drain fill method over the old bucket in the sink thing I was doing.  It's weird how having 6 species is a lot of work, but we'll worth it. MikeG is sending me some foods and I made a huge, varied, foods and stuff order. It's weird one of the coolest and most frustrating issues is the Kissy fish and his weird eating. I've got spiralina wafers coming, hope he loves them. I had seed Hermes as a female days ago. Now, with confirmation, I'm going to have to change her name.:-D


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

What method do you use for water changes? I'm planning bigger tanks in the future and definitely don't want to have to be making tons of trips to the sink with buckets full of water!


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy (Jul 25, 2014)

He bought a Y with a valve that he attached behind the shower nozzle in my kids bathroom. We drain with new hose and screw in hose in bathroom, adjust temp, then fill tank.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Sounds like too much complicated plumbing work for me haha!


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy (Jul 25, 2014)

No, it's super simple. We are going to try it for first time after everybody eats. If it works as well as we are thinking I'll post pics of the setup and pieces.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

That would be awesome! Good luck.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Get a Python! Super simple and convenient and a must if you have multiple big tanks.

Aquarium Maintenance & Water Quality: How to Use the Python No Spill Clean 'N Fill


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy (Jul 25, 2014)

Lol. I have one. She's a ball python named George and on the big size for a ball at 5.5 feet.  j/k A 50 foot python is like 70 bucks and is pretty much same thing as my hubby came up with for $20. If I didn't have him around I'd most certainly go the python route.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

We use one of those too for our 90 gallon back home. The Y valve, that is, and we hook an electric pump up to it, so we can pump water in and out.  It is such a big help for doing water changes on large tanks.

All your fish are looking so good. I miss having large cichlids.


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy (Jul 25, 2014)

Ha! I am so amazed that people get plecos to "clean" their tanks.... The Professor poos nearly non-stop!!!!! It's like he is decorating the tank with poo streamers :[


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy (Jul 25, 2014)

Ok. I am noticing compatibility issues in both the 30 and the 75. My Oscar (he's a bully) and Firemouth pick on my Pleco (in the 75), and Lilith (WKA Hermes) is showing her true Salvini colors (bright yellow) and aggressive nature. She comes out of hiding to bully my kissing gourami (in the 30). Hubby just brought home another 75 gallon..... I was going to put the Oscar by himself but am wondering if I should add the Salvini in with him..?..? Or I am going to give the Oscar a full 75 by himself then move the kissing and blue gourami to a 75 with the pleco and Firemouth and leave nasty attitude Lilith in the 30 by herself...Lela the Firemouth is territorial but for all her attitude she is a small fish 3-4" compared to kissing gourami 7-8 inches. There may be an issue with the blue gourami BUT as Lela hangs out near the bottom and the blue gourami stay upper middle to upper 95% of the time...maybe it will work. I've got a feeling it may take a bit of trial and error to figure out where everybody is safe and can relax. I do have the 55 here too as well as a custom 117 tall....Hmmmm... Ideas??? Yesterday I was contemplating setting up the 117 for the pleco and stock with some small laid back fish..*ponders* It's an interesting style tank since I had it made, very deep.


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm picking up a Yellow Benga/Sunshine Peacock tomorrow!:-D 

I have acquired, through diligence on my husband's part, another 75 gallon and a 45 gallon hexagon. This weekend we are going to set up the other 75 and the hexagon. We've decided to, slowly, turn the 117T into a saltwater tank... The whole idea of saltwater kinda freaks me out. I know nothing about saltwater except they are beautiful. 

I actually bought to tiny monsters yesterday from Petco. A quarter size Angelfish and a silver-tipped shark (which I realize is a catfish but hubby named him Jaws) he's already a swimming food receptacle at all of 2 inches. They are doing great in the 30 gallon. I'm not even sure the two gourami know they are in there. :lol:

The rescues are doing great! Zoidberg's HITH has closed so much you cannot see through anywhere!!! Litlith's HITH is different... I think she is going to have scars, but I'm not quite sure. Zoidberg looks like his is going to heal to pre-HITH flesh. Zoidberg has a love of spiralina, I bought them for the pleco and Kissing Gourami but he loves the tablets (and its a super food) so he gets one every morning. I found some Omega kelp/spiralina wafers (Veggie Rounds) that he does not like for The Professor or as he has come to be know the Poofesser since he seems to always be pooing... Cassanova (kissing gourami) is a ham and super interactive! The foods MikeG14 sent me are awesome!!!! I am able to get everyone to eat, now. I have to use 3 foods for the cichlids and two/three for the gourami but as long as everyone is eating and getting a varied diet, I'm happy. 

I find myself sitting in the living room with no tv on just watching fish and being lulled by the hum of filters and pumps. YAY! Fish!


----------

